# How to know which speaker wire for which speaker



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

For about $20 on Amazon you can get a tracer and tone generator kit.










You connect the tone generator to one set of wires and use the tracer to identify the other end.

If you want to go the really cheap way, you could hook up a C or D battery to one end and identify the other end by connecting a flashlight bulb to each set of wires until you find the one that lights the bulb.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Assuming those wires are pairs if you have an ohm meter you can twist one pair together and then check for low resistance at the other end.

If your wires are not marked as to which side is which Drachenfire's suggestion would also allow you to identify the polarity. The polarity allows you to keep all speakers in phase or out of phase depending upon location. Phasing is sometimes trial and error.

Bud


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Assuming the positive and negative are together for each speaker You can just connect one speaker at a time listen what speaker goes on and label.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

JustinK said:


> Assuming the positive and negative are together for each speaker You can just connect one speaker at a time listen what speaker goes on and label.


And if it's just bare wires, touch one of each pair to a battery and listen for the popping and crackling.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You could just connect one speaker at a time to the same output on the receiver, play some music, and then mark the wires as to which speaker is working. I don't know about your receiver but mine puts out a simple display when connected to a TV that shows the speakers that are connected and sends a tone to each one individually. You can then see if you have them all connected properly. I would imagine your new Denon receiver has a similar function.


----------

